# [SOLVED] Wbudowany w laptop Multi Card Reader - RTL8411

## Xywa

Witam,

Chciałbym uruchomić Multi Card Reader w moim laptopie, tylko nie za bardzo wiem który sterownik mam wybrać (wg podręcznika Gentoo - SD and MMC card readers).

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/SD_and_MMC_card_readers

```
# lspci 

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller (rev 09)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200/2nd Generation Core Processor Family PCI Express Root Port (rev 09)

00:01.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200/2nd Generation Core Processor Family PCI Express Root Port (rev 09)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 05)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev b5)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev b5)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev b5)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev b5)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 05)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation HM65 Express Chipset Family LPC Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 05)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation Device 0de9 (rev ff)

04:00.0 USB controller: Texas Instruments Device 8241 (rev 02)

05:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 130 (rev 34)

06:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 5289 (rev 01)

06:00.2 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 0a)
```

Last edited by Xywa on Tue May 08, 2012 8:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

A sprawdales, czy on juz nie dziala? Wiekszosc laptopow ma to wpiete pod USB tak wiec po prostu wsadzasz karte pamieci i odrazu dostajesz nowy dysk w stylu sdb, sdc i tak dalej. Jezeli pendrive dziala to i to powinno. Tak jest przynajmniej w kazdym jednym laptopie ktorym mialem okazje sie bawic.

----------

## Xywa

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> A sprawdales, czy on juz nie dziala? Wiekszosc laptopow ma to wpiete pod USB tak wiec po prostu wsadzasz karte pamieci i odrazu dostajesz nowy dysk w stylu sdb, sdc i tak dalej. Jezeli pendrive dziala to i to powinno. Tak jest przynajmniej w kazdym jednym laptopie ktorym mialem okazje sie bawic.

 

No właśnie nie działa. Dostaem go z 30 dniowym Windowsem testowym i nie testowałem czytnika pod Windowsem, więc nie wiem czy to wina braku sterownika czy może czytnik jest popsuty. Gdy wyłacze wszelkie urządzenia usb typu mysz czy wbudowana kamera to mam:

```
# lsusb 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
```

----------

## Xywa

-duplikat-postu-Last edited by Xywa on Sat May 05, 2012 10:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Xywa

Wstępnie wygląda że to RealTek RTL8411  - PCI Express 10/100/1000M Ethernet Controller with Integrated 1-LUN Card Reader Controller.

```
lspci -v

...

06:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 5289 (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 5289

...
```

 *Quote:*   

> The RTL8411 supports Memory Stick, Memory Stick Pro, Memory Stick PRO-HG Duo, Secure Digital, Secure Digital eXtended Capacity, Multi-Media Card, and xD-Picture Card in a 1-LUN (Logical Unit Number) configuration (which means only one of these memory cards can be inserted into the RTL8411 system at one time).

 

http://www.realtek.com.tw/products/productsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=13&PFid=5&Level=5&Conn=4&ProdID=311

Znalazłem takie info w Gentoo archiwum

http://archives.gentoo.org/gentoo-commits/msg_c803dda7ff8af6592b9a76decbf0dedc.xml

 *Quote:*   

> Official Realtek r8168 linux driver. The following cards are currently supported:
> 
> RTL8111B RTL8168B RTL8111 RTL8168 RTL8111C RTL8111CP RTL8111D(L) RTL8168C
> 
> RTL8111DP RTL8111E RTL8168E RTL8111F RTL8411

 

ale miałem taki problem podczas kompilacji net-misc/r8168 bo gryzło się to z innym modułem na którym działała sieciówka

```
 * r8168-8.028.00.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/3.3.4-gentoo/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     3.3.4-gentoo

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

 *   r8168-8.028.00 requires Realtek 8169 PCI Gigabit Ethernet adapter (CONFIG_R8169) to be DISABLED

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

 * Once you have satisfied these options, please try merging

 * this package again.

 * ERROR: net-misc/r8168-8.028.00 failed (setup phase):

 *   Incorrect kernel configuration options
```

Więc wywaliłem moduł r8169, zrobiłem emerge i... sieciówka działa na nowym module, a czytnik kart milczy   :Sad: 

----------

## Xywa

Witam,

Znalazłem na stronie Ubuntu, że driver do mojej karty to rts_bpp. Zainstalowalem wg instrukcji poniżej i działa!

[SOLVED]

```
wget https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/971876/+attachment/2991730/+files/rts_bpp.tar.bz2 

 tar jxf rts_bpp.tar.bz2 

 cd rts_bpp 

 make 

 su -c 'make install ; modprobe rts_bpp'
```

----------

## Xywa

 :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

Dzisiaj pojawił się nowy kernel 3.3.5 (poprzednio był 3.3.4).

Potrzebna więc była ponowna instalacja sterowników i...

Make poszło normalnie, make install też, tylko że modprobe nie widzi rts_bpp choć on tam siedzi w biblotekach   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Twisted Evil:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Czy mam powrócić do 3.3.4? Jakiś bug w 3.3.5 że nie mozna zainstalowac tego modułu?

```
# make

cp -f ./define.release ./define.h

make -C /lib/modules/3.3.5-gentoo/build/ SUBDIRS=/root/rts_bpp modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-3.3.5-gentoo'

  CC [M]  /root/rts_bpp/rtsx.o

  CC [M]  /root/rts_bpp/rtsx_chip.o

  CC [M]  /root/rts_bpp/rtsx_transport.o

  CC [M]  /root/rts_bpp/rtsx_scsi.o

  CC [M]  /root/rts_bpp/rtsx_card.o

  CC [M]  /root/rts_bpp/general.o

  CC [M]  /root/rts_bpp/sd.o

  CC [M]  /root/rts_bpp/xd.o

  CC [M]  /root/rts_bpp/ms.o

  LD [M]  /root/rts_bpp/rts_bpp.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST 1 modules

  CC      /root/rts_bpp/rts_bpp.mod.o

  LD [M]  /root/rts_bpp/rts_bpp.ko

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-3.3.5-gentoo'

```

```
# make install

cp rts_bpp.ko /lib/modules/3.3.5-gentoo/kernel/drivers/scsi -f

```

```
# modprobe rts_bpp

FATAL: Module rts_bpp not found.

```

```
# ls -la /lib/modules/3.3.5-gentoo/kernel/drivers/scsi/

total 456

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root   4096 May 12 06:29 .

drwxr-xr-x 6 root root   4096 May 12 06:25 ..

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 451422 May 12 06:43 rts_bpp.ko

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3049 May 12 06:25 scsi_wait_scan.ko

```

----------

## Xywa

Oki, kilka rebotów i za którymś razem zaskoczyło - sorki za zamieszanie...

----------

